Ask HN: Is there a Facebook group or something similar for users of HN? - eecks
======
joelg
The Hackathon Hackers Facebook group is pretty active with 35K members:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/)

------
LukeFitzpatrick
I just ran a quick search. There's a public Hacker News group with around 9K
members:

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/114326995294656/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/114326995294656/)

------
ahazred8ta
[https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews/](https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews/)
exists, but is only moderately active

~~~
eecks
That just seems like a carbon copy of here. I was thinking of a Facebook group
that would be an extension to here with real people/faces.

